# FS:RedSea MAX 130D 40US Gallon with Stand ,etc..



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

BUMP . moving form my place, need to be gone asap


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump...........


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still Available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Whatever left on the ROCKs , ZOAs , MUSHROOMs , PULSING XEINIA, included now , PLUS a lubbock's wrasse and pair of golden wrasse , you could see the fishes picture on the first and second image


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump........


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump..............................................


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Weekend bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump..............................


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still Available


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

willing to part?

what model of zetlight is it?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Recent picture


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

how much for light ?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

lowered price to 500$


----------

